# Mora Ice Augers



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am looking at getting an auger. I found some Mora ones for $59.99 and wondered what people thought of them and if this would be a good purchase for the price. I am newer to ice fishing, but I also dont do a ton of it so I am not looking at spending a ton of money on an auger.

Also what size would be the best? They have 6, 7, and 8 inch.

Thanks


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Whenever I'm out on the lake, I'd say at least 75% of the people are using Moras. If your panfishing, a 6" is fine. But if you're gonna be fishing for walleye, or catfish or possilby even steelhead you're gonna be better off with an 8". A little easier to drill with a 6 as compared to an 8" , but not enough to bother me.
And lately, I've seen some moras with slight differences to mine, only to find out a grandfather or someone handed it down...in other words....30-40 yrs old!!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I've had a few brands of augers in the last 35 years but I bought a 7" Mora several years ago and loved it. I've cut hundreds of holes with it but as we, me and the Mora, got older it started to suck. The more I used it the more it sucked. I replaced the blades with new and it still sucked. It hurt my arms, it hurt my back, it cut slow, it just plain sucked. Last year my wife surprised me and bought an electric auger head from Ice Gator. I took the handle of my Mora and stuck the shaft and cutter on that electric head and holy crap!. That damn Mora now cuts as good as it ever did, even a good bit faster.
Short story, turns out that the Mora auger is the best auger I've ever had. I would definitely recommend one. If you ever begin to have troubles just replace your old power source with new.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Papaw,
See, now that's exactly what I did, replaced the old power source (me!!) with a new power source(my fishin' partner)!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

In my opinion i would go with the strikemaster lazer, you can get one for about 20 more than the mora. Strike master makes the mora and it is good but the lazer is better, cuts faster and the blades seem to last a little longer. Either way you would be getting a good quality ice auger that should last you a while


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sounds good guys. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Brian, if you got a little extra cash, spend the 89 or so and get the Lazer, I have an 8" Eskimo with Mora Blades on it and its just fine but the smaller the hoel the easier to cut. If I was you, Id look at a 6" which would cover 99% of the cats youll ever catch with no problems. Easier to cut more holes, usually cheaper then the 8" and if your only gonna do the trout/panfish thing, then go with the 5", Be sure to check out Reeds sporting goods and I think its fishusa.com ( 6.95 shipping on augers) both often have deals on augers and now after the 1st of the year, folks are starting to move some products to get rid of them.

Give me a shout sometime and Ill meet up with ya, just drop me a line, 
Salmonid


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

my chioce is a lazer, i love mine as soon as i get the broken bolt out of my mora 8" i'm getting rid of it.


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

Check out Gander Mountain online. They have the 2 pc Mora 8" for 39.99 plus free shipping.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I would go with the Lazer above the Mora. I don't think it's the auger, but the quality of the blades. I replaced my 8" Mora blades late last year, and it's starting to show it's age already. Cheap steel, I don't know. I'm going to be looking for a Nils auger in March hoping I can get a good deal on one. I've heard great things about them. Boy, I wonder if I got a buddy with one that might want to sell his old Nils ???????? Hummmmm ?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I also heard awesome things about the Nils Master Auger. Too late to order them for this year, but I will difinately be ordering them for nest year. Linda


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

A 8 inch Mora will whip your butt in average to thick ice. 6 inch Laser is the way to go. You can use a electric drill down the road. A 6 will handle most fish in Ohio, unless your strictly a pike or muskie guy. Also , with a 6 inch you can have a transducer in the same hole, If you want to use one.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Im using an 8 inch mora right now and as long as the blades are good and sharp it goes through a foot of ice like nothing at all , as I found out though if those blades arent well taken care of you are in for a lot of work making a hole , but Im sure its the same way for any kind of auger out there. The 6 inch auger is definately the way to go though , the hole is plenty big and would make sense that its a lot easier to use.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

just got a nils master 6 inch this year. thing is unreal almost makes drilling holes fun. i also have a 8 inch mora good auger but now will only get used if i go walleye fishin on the big lake. no doubt about it the nils is worth the extra cash.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ive had both mora and lazer. lazer is my choice for sure. 8in.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> I've had a few brands of augers in the last 35 years but I bought a 7" Mora several years ago and loved it. I've cut hundreds of holes with it but as we, me and the Mora, got older it started to suck. The more I used it the more it sucked. I replaced the blades with new and it still sucked. It hurt my arms, it hurt my back, it cut slow, it just plain sucked. Last year my wife surprised me and bought an electric auger head from Ice Gator. I took the handle of my Mora and stuck the shaft and cutter on that electric head and holy crap!. That damn Mora now cuts as good as it ever did, even a good bit faster.
> Short story, turns out that the Mora auger is the best auger I've ever had. I would definitely recommend one. If you ever begin to have troubles just replace your old power source with new.


Okay, that's a funny story!


----------

